# HDMI input through expresscard



## Skytbest

So I'm looking to get this laptop and I'm trying to figure out a way to get my Xbox to work on the screen.  Anyone know if there is a HDMI input card that fits into a expresscard 54 slot?

Thank you


----------



## durand

Did you manage to find one? I'm in pretty much the same situation as you at the moment.


----------

